# HDIM causes tv to shut off



## Snoopdogie187

Hi
I have a Toshiba 32AV502R lcd tv. The problem started last night I think, I don't watch it so I don't know if there was any other problems until then, but if there was, it wasn't anything lasting. I know last night the tv wouldn't turn on and it would just flash the green light quickly 2 times repeatedly.
Today I looked at the tv and noticed that the tv works fine without the hdmi cable. With the cable plugged in, the tv randomly turns off and then turns back on. When set to watch what ever is on the HDMI port, the picture is perfect, sound is perfect, it just turns off. The tv screen goes off, the power light goes off and then under a second later the tv is turning on again. Everything else on the tv works fine. The only times I could cause this problem was by either watching the HDMI port or by going to the HDMI first and then going to something else (I didn't fully test this but it did happen a few times I know).
The cable is usually connected to the comcast Motorola DCH3200 box. I did test the cable box by using a known good blue ray player which causes the same problem. 
My major problem is that I don't have a second HDMI cable to test if its the tv or the cable. The tv is still under warranty but I don't want to send back a good tv if its just a cable. I'm really just wondering if the cable can cause an issue like this or would I really need to get another cable to test to make sure that it is the tv.
Thank you.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Currently we bought a new HDMI cable and are using that without any problems. I will post back if the same problem occurs with this cable also. I do find it weird that a cable was able to cause the tv to do this though.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Update: After more time with the new cable the same thing happened. Weird that changing the cable delayed the problem from happening. Tried more tests, only hdmi, no hdmi, etc. and it only happens when there is an hdmi cable plugged in and without on there is no problem

I called Toshiba last night, emailed proof of purchase, and they should respond to me and have someone sent to the house to look at the tv. (warranties are nice lol)
I will update this more when after he comes and I will try to see what he says the problem was and I will try to pass that on to everyone else if I can.


----------



## ChurchillD1

I have a Westinghouse LED HD TV and and the TV turns off right when I turn it on. I think I have to replace the motherboard or the switchboard. You may have the same problem


----------



## jfrenkel

Did you ever find out the problem? I have the SAME toshiba model, and that problem just started happening! Taking out my HDMI cord seems to make it work again, but I'd like to know how to fix it!


----------

